# weaker than a girl



## AMbomb (Jul 29, 2006)

Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Only if she's Asian and has big thick legs and a small waist. Right?


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 29, 2006)

don't forget the short part.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yeah! And she has to outdo you at *LEGLIFTS*!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 29, 2006)

If a weak guy falls in the forest, does he make a noise? Aside from the gentle weeping, I mean?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

What about snotty sniffles?


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 29, 2006)

It's not that much of a fall unless there is full-blown sobbing...


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?



No. It took real balls for you to write that post. That's a step in the right direction but she might step on your balls.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 29, 2006)

This is mayhem. 

And no, there's no shame in being weaker than a girl who's shorter than you. I happen to know that Lynda Carter, who is 5' 9" to my 5' 11", could don her indestructible gauntlets and golden tiara and kick my butt any day of the week.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 29, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?



Yes, you should be ashamed. You are a pathetic and weak little girly man with tiny little baby arms.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yes, you should be ashamed. You are a pathetic and weak little girly man with tiny little baby arms.


the funny thing is, with your response above, jack, he's now using those tiny little baby arms to wank furiously.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 29, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?



Of course it is. What are you, some kind of pussy?  Start shootin' up them 'roids, girlyman.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> the funny thing is, with your response above, jack, he's now using those tiny little baby arms to wank furiously.



NO. NO. Think about it. Baby arms wanking a grown man penis? That's like kitten paws wanking a running firehose. NO, Jes.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> NO. NO. Think about it. Baby arms wanking a grown man penis? That's like kitten paws wanking a running firehose. NO, Jes.


you really think he has a grown man penis? i think the point of his endless posts is that he doesn't. and that's not me slamming him, just me picking up on his own self-slamming.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

The people wants to know, AM. How big is your wiener?


----------



## tjw1971 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does this loser collect up replies to copy/paste into some sort of fetish magazine or something?

I've run into similar questions posed by him on various Yahoo groups and other message boards. The one time I gave him the courtesy of an honest (and somewhat lengthy!) reply, having to do with my ex-wife, I just received a rude response saying it wasn't something that interested him because my ex-wife's description didn't meet one of his criteria.....

I very *rarely* resort to posting anything resembling a "personal attack" on somebody - but this guy deserves all of it he can get, as far as I'm concerned.

Maybe he gets "under my skin" a little more than most people, because I happen to have a rather "niche" interest in muscular women, as well as my love of bigger, curvier gals. But it's hard enough making people grasp the idea that you can be a perfectly normal, *straight* male and admire muscles on a woman without clowns like this running around, making us all look like jerks when he's rude and asking for this incredibly narrowly-focused stuff.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 29, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Of course it is. What are you, some kind of pussy?  Start shootin' up them 'roids, girlyman.


''roids'' won't help him out ''roids'' only make you look strong not be strong plus they make your ''ManHood'' smaller...later


----------



## shy guy (Jul 29, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?


MUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAH loser!!! Look Jr you better start hitting the gym before old ladys start kicking your ass MUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...later


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 29, 2006)

I was gonna go through this thread giving out rep, but it would it strengthen unevenly the muscles in my rep-giving arm, and I'm a little worried someone out there has a fetish for big-girls-with-uneven-muscle-distribution, and the last thing I need right now is another weird PM.


----------



## AMbomb (Jul 29, 2006)

tjw1971 said:


> Does this loser collect up replies to copy/paste into some sort of fetish magazine or something?
> 
> I've run into similar questions posed by him on various Yahoo groups and other message boards. The one time I gave him the courtesy of an honest (and somewhat lengthy!) reply, having to do with my ex-wife, I just received a rude response saying it wasn't something that interested him because my ex-wife's description didn't meet one of his criteria.....
> 
> ...


*I'm* a loser? At least I didn't have a wife who was stronger than me. Or did you just make that up? Maybe you just wrote down some fantasies of yours and tried to pass them off as reality. Either way, who's the loser?


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 29, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> *I'm* a loser? At least I didn't have a wife who was stronger than me. Or did you just make that up? Maybe you just wrote down some fantasies of yours and tried to pass them off as reality. Either way, who's the loser?




what the hell does a woman being stronger than you HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING.

you come off as very chauvanistic. i pity you.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 29, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?


I don't know. Is it?


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 29, 2006)

The answer is no, it isn't embarassing... it's scary as hell.

No offense ladies, seriously. It's just that I'm afraid of women enough as it is.

Ripped women scare the bajeezus out of me


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 29, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> The answer is no, it isn't embarassing... it's scary as hell.
> 
> No offense ladies, seriously. It's just that I'm afraid of women enough as it is.
> 
> Ripped women scare the bajeezus out of me


 
I'm actually turned on by women who are stronger than me! If that makes me a wimp then, so be it!!


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 29, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I'm actually turned on by women who are stronger than me! If that makes me a wimp then, so be it!!



If anything, it makes you more a man than I


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> the funny thing is, with your response above, jack, he's now using those tiny little baby arms to wank furiously.



Ewwwww! Ewwwww! Ewwwwww!

I didn't need to know that! Where's the throw up smilies when you need them!?


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Ewwwww! Ewwwww! Ewwwwww!
> 
> I didn't need to know that! Where's the throw up smilies when you need them!?



Wannnk! Wannnk! Wannnk!


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 30, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?


Not at all, and I'm taller than him too. Yesireebob! My husband knew I was the right woman for him, the moment he saw me change a car tire without a jack, AND without a tire iron either.  

Sue = Wise Ass


----------



## fishhat (Jul 30, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Not at all, and I'm taller than him too. Yesireebob! My husband knew I was the right woman for him, the moment he saw me change a car tire without a jack, AND without a tire iron either.
> 
> Sue = Wise Ass



Sue = Kick Ass


----------



## Emma (Jul 30, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Not at all, and I'm taller than him too. Yesireebob! My husband knew I was the right woman for him, the moment he saw me change a car tire without a jack, AND without a tire iron either.
> 
> Sue = Wise Ass



WOW! I never knew you were married!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 30, 2006)

Where pics?


----------



## o_O (Jul 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> the funny thing is, with your response above, jack, he's now using those tiny little baby arms to wank furiously.





Jes said:


> Wannnk! Wannnk! Wannnk!



...>_>

*twitches slightly*

Great nice one Jes. Now you've just traumatized me. 

*Dies from being overtraumatized*

x_X


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Where pics?



You don't mean of that guy wanking to this thread do you!? Ewww!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 30, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?



I don't know, honey chile. Come here and let me kick your ass and you'll find out first hand. Then you can tell all the nice people here how it felt, mmmkay?

And yeah, Fatlane, I'll plz post pix tanks.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 30, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> *I'm* a loser? At least I didn't have a wife who was stronger than me. Or did you just make that up? Maybe you just wrote down some fantasies of yours and tried to pass them off as reality. Either way, who's the loser?



Amazing. It made a direct reply.  That's, like, the second one I've seen.  Believe it or not, this is improvement folks. Perhaps in another six years or so we'll see conversation!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Amazing. It made a direct reply.  That's, like, the second one I've seen.  Believe it or not, this is improvement folks. Perhaps in another six years or so we'll see conversation!



Yeah, and maybe in six years Dimensions won't be stomping grounds of all the crazy anonymous fetishists. We can dream.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, and maybe in six years Dimensions won't be stomping grounds of all the crazy anonymous fetishists. We can dream.



That deserves some rep.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That deserves some rep.



Then rep me! When I become all powerful and more well known around these parts, I promise to always harass our crazy anonymous fetishists with the flair and vigor the good people of this site deserve.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> That deserves some rep.




*check* what am I, invisible?

On a side note any female who'll openly admit to being stronger'n me gets a free marriage proposal. So feel free to send in those PMs, ladies


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> *check* what am I, invisible?
> 
> On a side note any female who'll openly admit to being stronger'n me gets a free marriage proposal. So feel free to send in those PMs, ladies



It's the bucket on your head! 

Can you tell us how strong you are so we can compare?...I've got a shot! I've got a shot!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 30, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> *I'm* a loser? At least I didn't have a wife who was stronger than me. Or did you just make that up? Maybe you just wrote down some fantasies of yours and tried to pass them off as reality. Either way, who's the loser?



Enough with the negativity and whining, AM. Let's look on the positive side for a change. Think of a person who's taller than you whom you are stronger than and how embarrassing it must be for them. :smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's the bucket on your head!
> 
> Can you tell us how strong you are so we can compare?...I've got a shot! I've got a shot!



Yeah, I've been meaning to change that picture...

I dunno, what's your fave measure of strongitude? The last time I checked the policy you had to be able to bench 225, but I'm unsure how the requirements could've elaborated since then.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> *check* what am I, invisible?



For a second there I thought someone was talking to me, nah.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> For a second there I thought someone was talking to me, nah.



*whacks with headbucket*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 30, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> *whacks with headbucket*



I thought you had decided to leave the bucket on 'cos you weren't strong enough to lift it off!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I thought you had decided to leave the bucket on 'cos you weren't strong enough to lift it off!



Oh Snap!

Ya know what really gets my engine revin? When two men start insulting each other, each saying the other one is weaker than the other one, and try to prove it by doing inane things. It just turns me on so much!

I should start my own thread....but what would I call it?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ya know what really gets my engine revin? When two men start insulting each other, each saying the other one is weaker than the other one, and try to prove it by doing inane things. It just turns me on so much!
> I should start my own thread....but what would I call it?



Dunno, but good idea. Maybe something like *Whine for me* or *Hot crybaby wimps who outlame each other yank my chain!*

Edit: I'm too tired to think up better ones. Is that hot or what?


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 31, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> WOW! I never knew you were married!


Doggone it! The wedding of Charles and Diana the previous year must have stolen our thunder.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Then rep me! When I become all powerful and more well known around these parts, I promise to always harass our crazy anonymous fetishists with the flair and vigor the good people of this site deserve.


What would you do to those of us who are crazy, out-in-the-open fetishists!:shocked:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> What would you do to those of us who are crazy, out-in-the-open fetishists!:shocked:



Well, that depends on what your fetish is!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, that depends on what your fetish is!



I can't tell you, for fear of persecution and pointing and laughing...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> I can't tell you, for fear of persecution and pointing and laughing...



That's what PMs are for baby. We all got a price, ya know?

I'll only tell everyone if its really bad. Like the fart fetish. 

Unless that's what you mean. If it is, you know man, i'm cool, i'm cool.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 31, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> Is it embarrassing to be weaker than a girl, particularly when she's a lot shorter than you?


I don't think it would be.

It's just pathetic to be embarassed about it.

By the way, most of us are here about men and women...not 'girls'.


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2006)

i have one (fetish is too strong a word) that's illegal. i like that one especially,.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> i have one (fetish is too strong a word) that's illegal. i like that one especially,.



a special talent?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> i have one (fetish is too strong a word) that's illegal. i like that one especially,.


It's the V-smoking, isn't it?

Ontario's been totally "no-smoking" for a year or so now.

I imagine V-nicorette-chewing would be legal!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> It's the V-smoking, isn't it?



I heard she gave that up for riding men like ponies.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I heard she gave that up for riding men like ponies.


Is she lookin' for a mane squeeze?

*groan*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Is she lookin' for a mane squeeze?
> 
> *groan*



Da-dunk-ching!

Yep, you're officially the winner.

Someone rep Freethinker, do it! Do it quick!


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Da-dunk-ching!
> 
> Yep, you're officially the winner.
> 
> Someone rep Freethinker, do it! Do it quick!


*"Hay"*, that's cool!

Is someone going to *pony* up with my prize, or are you just going to let me go *hoarse* asking for it?

Say, what did I win?

Is it one of those whaddaycallits they put on horse's hooves, and people nail 'em up over their doors for luck?

Aw, dang, what do they call those things again?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *"Hay"*, that's cool!
> 
> Is someone going to *pony* up with my prize, or are you just going to let me go *hoarse* asking for it?
> 
> ...



oh my god, stop. just stop. that's crazy.

i hope someone's *ponying up* with your rep. Seems like everyone's beein stingy, the tightwad bastards...


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> oh my god, stop. just stop. that's crazy.
> 
> i hope someone's *ponying up* with your rep. Seems like everyone's beein stingy, the tightwad bastards...


But what are those "U"-shaped thingies on horses hooves called?

I really need you to tell me!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> But what are those "U"-shaped thingies on horses hooves called?
> 
> I really need you to tell me!



Horseshoes? Right? No? Waits for the joke...


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Horseshoes



Gesundheit!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Gesundheit!



Squuuuuuuueeeeeeeee.

I fell for it, I laughed, and I'm in a slap-happy mood now. Even the lamest of humour does wonders. 

_Thanks for being sub-par!_


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Squuuuuuuueeeeeeeee.
> 
> I fell for it, I laughed, and I'm in a slap-happy mood now. Even the lamest of humour does wonders.
> 
> _Thanks for being sub-par!_


Sub-paarde?


HA, HA, HA, HA!

(Okay, that only works if you know that it's Dutch for 'horse'.)


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> a special talent?


not talent. uhm....preference is the wrong word too. i can't think of the word. turn-on.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'll only tell everyone if its really bad. Like the fart fetish.



Paging James Joyce...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Paging James Joyce...



Hush, now.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hush, now.


You jsut want me to sit on you. Admit it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> You jsut want me to sit on you. Admit it.



I refuse to answer and face discrimination! And me wanting you to sit on me is not a fetish.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw geez, and I came to this thread to find out if it was ok for a guy to be weaker than a girl or not.

Now what am I gonna do?

Can't you people not have fun for ONCE?! 

...and, yes, by you people, I meant all of you blacks per Monique. ​


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And me wanting you to sit on me is not a fetish.



Technically it's only a fetish when you enjoy having other people watch.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2006)

Reading this thread has made me stronger. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Aw geez, and I came to this thread to find out if it was ok for a guy to be weaker than a girl or not.
> 
> Now what am I gonna do?
> 
> ...



Holy shit...My name is Monique..and I thought...uhoh...what the hell....:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I refuse to answer and face discrimination! And me wanting you to sit on me is not a fetish.



Oh come on...sit on my face and tell me that you love me; I'll sit on your face and tell you I love you too...


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 1, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Oh come on...sit on my face and tell me that you love me; I'll sit on your face and tell you I love you too...


That's quite a Python you've got there, Seth.



*Really hopes everyone gets the reference*


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 1, 2006)

Got it.


----------

